# Unusual Sanford ink



## Hallbottle (Jul 23, 2012)

I've dug hundreds of sanford inks and looked at many more at flea markets, shows etc. but when I saw this one at a yard sale Saturday I couldn't recall ever having seen one with this very large crudely flaired lip, one and a half inch in diameter. I searched Ebay and a few ink bottle sites but I haven't found one yet. Early clear glass BIM. I'm sure it is not super rare but I will say a bit unusual.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to the site. I like that ink. Looks like a ' flared top '. I  never saw one like that before either....others members will now chime in with their expertise.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 23, 2012)

One of the harder to find Sanfords.   I've got one similar, but smaller size, with a crimson ink label on it.

 Jim G


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey Joe,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for showing us your Sanford.

 I've not dug a Sanford with the flared lip like yours. I do think that fashion, and novelty were important to the ink manufacturers.

 I did just unpack a couple old Diamond Inks. One with a 1-5/16 in. flare.














Digger Odell




From.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 23, 2012)

F Y I 

 www.fohbc.org/PDF_Files/InkPatents.pdf


----------



## LC (Jul 23, 2012)

I have one put away that is like that only in a bigger diamenter than inch and a half .


----------

